# When will the new critical skills list be implemented?



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Does anyone have an idea when the new critical skills list expected to be released in April 2019 be finally implemented?

Any true information from anyone whos got an idea?

Thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

where did you get that expectation from. As it stands there in no new list and I dont think there is any legitimate expectation of a new list in the short to medium term


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

I believe he is talking about this........... https://businesstech.co.za/news/business/305836/no-need-to-panic-over-new-critical-skills-list-yet/


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...hreatens-to-expel-expats-and-foreign-workers/


----------



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

https://imcosa.co.za/news/809-new-skills-list.html


----------

